# 12V Socket.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Does anyone know the correct way to do this please?

I want to fit a 12V socket (car type) with access from an outside locker to use a submersible pump.
I can "tie-in" to an existing 12V socket which has yellow/white and an orange/white cables in and out of the socket connections.
Can I tie-in here and which is the positive cable? The max. amps on the existing socket is 4A but I would fuse the submersible pump supply anyway.

Thanks,
sennen523.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

How far are you from the battery?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

With a standard cigar socket the centre is the positive, you'll need some kind of meter to check it out, but other than that it should work ok. I used a waterproof cover type just to keep the socket covered up if rain got in it. The sump pump should only use 2amps aprox... if I can be any more help please free to contact me..


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi artona and clive1821, 
The leisure batteries are on the other side of the van. 

Thanks clive1821, looking at the existing socket, I can't tell which is the positive cable to do the tie-in or doesn't it matter? On the wiring diagram it looks as though the YELLOW/WHITE is the supply cable but not that sure.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

If you can run a cable straight from the battery it is ideal. 

On the 12v socket the + and - should be clearly marked and all you do is using push on connectors connect the positive lug on the 12v socket to the positive on the battery, putting a fuse inline and then connect the neg to the neg. There are usually screws on the battery terminals for adding things. 

The reason I would do this is because you do not know what thickness cable has been used and what happens during the length of the cable you have found

If you are in any doubt use an auto electrician

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

If you head over to sargent electrical's (Hull) website, they have technical data on your model on their website. However, from experience, the outlets say 4 amp max (on the grey outer cover), but they actually fuse it at 10 amps and I think the guage of the wire is 2mm square (max 17.5 amp at 12v DC). So it's quite possible you could piggy back onto that line, depending on the current loads on that line and the load you want to use. As I said, head onto their website and check the diagram for your model and year. They are very helpful if you'd rather ring them for advice. If in doubt, run a dedicated line from the battery, but you'll have to wrap it in flexi conduit and strap it to the underside/chassis to get it to the side you want it.

As with everything electrical, to avoid damage to your equipment or risk of fire, please check with a qualified auto electrician if your not sure!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh and to answer your other question, on sargent/autotrails, they use white with orange stripe for negative on everything 12v.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi sennen523. You will be fine if you add on to the 12v socket to allow you to run a submersible pump, in our testing they can run up to 3-3.5A depending on the head of water you are looking to achieve.

The positive is Yellow/White
The negative is White/Orange

As Snelly (Thank You) as said the circuit is protected at 10A we suggest that 4A is the limit that is drawn from a 12v socket to maintain voltage drop and battery longevity.

If you need to discuss any point please give our technical people a call on Tuesday 01482 678981.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks again for all the help and advice. The tie-in will be easy now and I will use an in-line fuse to the new socket as well.
Thanks Sargent and Snelly for the Positive/Neg. cable colour coding identifications.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------

